# Ammo manufacturers: Black Hills vs. Load-X vs. Hunting Shack



## Buck13 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking for some mild loads for an old 32-20 Colt revolver. Considering:

http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...ck-ammunition/
http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...d-x-50-rounds/
http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...ion-50-rounds/
http://www.venturamunitions.com/32-2...ion-50-rounds/

I haven't been shooting much in years, and of these brands, Black Hills is the only one I've even heard of. Any comments on the manufacturers? I picked Ventura solely because they're in my time zone, so shipping should be quick, but I'm open to other suggestions.


----------

